
Saudi Arabia accused of hacking London-based dissident - mr_toad
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/may/28/saudi-arabia-accused-of-hacking-london-based-dissident-ghanem-almasarir
======
devoply
Saudis have also been sued for 9/11 which is still pending in courts 18 years
later.

